# What did you make your hopper out of?



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking to handle 7 buckets at a time, approx 35 gallons and hook up to an airless. The Graco 25 gallon hopper is over $500 so, uhhh, I'm thinking a 35 gallon trash can. Maybe drill a 4" hose hole in the side bottom, maybe run the hose in from the top, hose clamp and rubber around the pump?

All creative engineering ideas welcome.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Jason said:


> I'm looking to handle 7 buckets at a time, approx 35 gallons and hook up to an airless. The Graco 25 gallon hopper is over $500 so, uhhh, I'm thinking a 35 gallon trash can. Maybe drill a 4" hose hole in the side bottom, maybe run the hose in from the top, hose clamp and rubber around the pump?
> 
> All creative engineering ideas welcome.


Google...funnel bottom holding tanks..there heavy duty abs plastic with valve on bottom funnel shape drains all material to bottom...all kinds to pick from...open tops...lid tops


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Car wash barrels that they get the soap in are heavy duty and usally can by them cheap, a good way to experiment. They also have different sizes.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I was lucky and found my graco tub on craigslist, it was brand new never even had been used for 100.00, when I went and picked it up, it had a brand new spray gun with the air atomizer kit on it laying in the bottem of the tub, the lady said she didn't know anything about it but it was all for 100.00!!! It was the ladys ex husband that she was not happy with for some reason, too bad for him good for me!!! :thumbup: I find alot of good deals on tools listed on craigslist.!!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> Google...funnel bottom holding tanks..there heavy duty abs plastic with valve on bottom funnel shape drains all material to bottom...all kinds to pick from...open tops...lid tops


 
Good thinking smisner! Thanks man!:thumbup:




silverstilts said:


> Car wash barrels that they get the soap in are heavy duty and usally can by them cheap, a good way to experiment. They also have different sizes.


Thanks Stilts. Good idea there too. Much sturdier than my plastic trash can idea.




drywallnflorida said:


> I was lucky and found my graco tub on craigslist, it was brand new never even had been used for 100.00, when I went and picked it up, it had a brand new spray gun with the air atomizer kit on it laying in the bottem of the tub, the lady said she didn't know anything about it but it was all for 100.00!!! It was the ladys ex husband that she was not happy with for some reason, too bad for him good for me!!! :thumbup: I find alot of good deals on tools listed on craigslist.!!


Selling your x's drywall tools? Now that's what I call a nasty divorce!


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Check your farm supply stores. They have lots of round and square funnel bottom styles. Not cheap though. But you still would have to add a cart to carry the hole mess. The graco one hooks up and becomes one with the Mark V. It has its own wheels so it rolls around as one unit and has a nice tight cover. Mine came with my mark v as Graco Bucks when i dropped 5 grand on the sprayer and hoses.




smisner50s said:


> Google...funnel bottom holding tanks..there heavy duty abs plastic with valve on bottom funnel shape drains all material to bottom...all kinds to pick from...open tops...lid tops


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

zibiga said:


> Hi,I’m ***. I'm 13 years old and I study in *** Middle School. Bike Trials My school is ...Every morning I get up at seven and have breakfast. And then I go to school at half past seven. Bike Trial Seller Lessons begin at eight o’clock. We have four lessons in the morning and Chinese is my favourite lesson. Bike Store We usually have 10 minute's break between two lessons and at about 12 o'clock we finish our morning lessons. I have lunch at school at twelve thirty.I like school lunch and I always have rice with meat and vegetables. Bike Shop


Hi, I'm Slimpickens and I like to watch marshmellows mating with bunny rabbits while eating mushrooms in Moores truck :whistling2:


----------

